# Do you think this PSU sufficient for a MIDI production Audio PC?



## hag01 (Nov 7, 2018)

Thermaltake Smart SE 630W:
https://www.thermaltake.com/products-model_Specification.aspx?id=C_00001965

My PC specs:
Motherboard: Asus TUF B360-PRO
CPU: Intel i7-8700 3.2GHz 6 cores(no overclocking)
RAM Memory: 32GB DDR4
Graphic Card: AMD Radeon R7 200 series(I'm not a gamer, and I won't play any games, this PC is only for DAW productions).
Wireless network card: TP-Link Archer T9E(I know network cards are negligible, but this is a really strong network card).
Audio Interface: RME Babyface Pro that I will connect to an external power supply anyway.

I don't know what else should I mention about my PC specs.

This PSU has very bad reviews from what I have googled, so please be honest(although those bad reviews may be from gamers with monstrous graphic chards).
I strongly consider to replace this PSU with something much more reliable.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 7, 2018)

if it has bad reviews, get something else?

I use Corsair.


----------



## hag01 (Nov 7, 2018)

JohnG said:


> if it has bad reviews, get something else?
> 
> I use Corsair.



Yeah, that's what I'm probably going to do...
How do you think Seasonic PSUs stand in front Corsair PSUs?

For some reason, Seasonic is even more expansive than Corsair in my area.


----------



## Guffy (Nov 7, 2018)

I picked a EVGA Supernova G3 for my recent build due to great reviews everywhere.
It's done it's job flawlessly so far.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 7, 2018)

hag01 said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm probably going to do...
> How do you think Seasonic PSUs stand in front Corsair PSUs?
> 
> For some reason, Seasonic is even more expansive than Corsair in my area.



Whatever -- I just wouldn't buy anything with bad reviews. Corsair has worked fine for me but I'm not saying it's "the best." It may be for all I know.

*Other Thoughts*

The other thing I would _not_ do is add that wireless network card, a video card or anything at all that isn't 100% required for DAW work. Some of the drivers for cards are great, but some add a surprising amount of latency, with (sometimes) no discernible benefit. These days I usually use the onboard LAN port and the onboard graphics port that are built into the motherboard. If you are going for lots of monitors then maybe you need a graphics card, but try to research whether (if you really have to add one) it is going to add latency that you won't like.

I'd also get 64GB instead of 32 (or at least buy RAM in a configuration so that you can add more later). Last, I personally am only going to buy 4.x and up GHz CPUs going forward. I have one on my Strings PC and it works better than before.

Good luck!

John


----------



## hag01 (Nov 7, 2018)

How about this Corsair PSU:
*Corsair HX750i 80 PLUS Platinum*
https://www.amazon.com/CORSAIR-Modular-Digital-Platinum-Certified/dp/B00M2UINC8?fbclid=IwAR0fOd1Bq_BoQMQt3ZVArK02lbNBLCXCJSbqLWL8GA6YFgDZ3HiAkCfDQD4 (https://www.amazon.com/CORSAIR-Modular.../dp/B00M2UINC8)
?

It is available now in a decent price in a store in my hometown.


----------



## Pictus (Nov 7, 2018)

Corsair HX750i(model *CP-9020072*)
Excellent!
It will be silent up +- 50% load.
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/HX750i/5.html




BTW, OuterVision® Power Supply Calculator
https://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 7, 2018)

For that system, 750w is extreme overkill. Even 600w would be fine.


----------



## hag01 (Nov 8, 2018)

zircon_st said:


> For that system, 750w is extreme overkill. Even 600w would be fine.


What are the disadvantages of it being an overkill?
I know how dangerous it to put a PSU with too less wattage, but what is wrong with a PSU with more wattage than the necessary?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 8, 2018)

It's a waste of money; not just upfront cost but also during operation, where the PSU will be less efficient if it's running far below its max capacity.


----------



## hag01 (Nov 8, 2018)

zircon_st said:


> the PSU will be less efficient if it's running far below its max capacity.


Do you mean less efficient from economic perspective(waste of money), or do you mean it will harm the PC performance?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 8, 2018)

Just $$$. It won't harm performance. It *is* always a good idea to get a bigger PSU than you need because they lose about 4% capacity per year, but if you're getting one that is 2.5x what you need, that's still overkill!

By the way: I recommend the Corsair RM series of power supplies such as RM650x. These are some of the most efficient and lowest-noise PSUs around. Very highly rated.


----------

